# Heat Transfer Tag Over Heat Transfer Tag



## Brewed Life (Oct 30, 2012)

I ordered Gildan 50/50 Shirts and when the arrived they had a heat transfer tag instead of the normal tag or tearaway tag. My customer wanted to have his own labels printed inside and now I cant. Has anyone every tried to heat press a transfer on top of another transfer?
Can it be done?
Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, you can do it. You'll need at least a 2 color transfer, one being a solid color back that blocks out the gildan tag.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

splathead said:


> Yes, you can do it. You'll need at least a 2 color transfer, one being a solid color back that blocks out the gildan tag.


Would that not have a heavy feel to it?....


----------



## Brewed Life (Oct 30, 2012)

Thats what I'm worried about. I wanted to see if some has done it and there advice on how they did it to.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

royster13 said:


> Would that not have a heavy feel to it?....


It does make for a thicker print. Heavy wouldn't be a good word since the transfer is so small in the first place. You can't tell it's there when you're wearing the shirt.

Here's how we do it.


----------



## Brewed Life (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## markWACS (Jun 18, 2013)

I actually just completed a job with those same Gildan 50/50s and I agree that a vinyl transfer will work just fine. It is such a small tag on the 50/50s that it shouldnt be a distraction to the wearer.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

markWACS said:


> I actually just completed a job with those same Gildan 50/50s and I agree that a vinyl transfer will work just fine.


I actually wouldn't recommend vinyl. Vinyl tends to get harder with age and would then irritate the neck. I recommend plastisol transfers.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

splathead said:


> I actually wouldn't recommend vinyl. Vinyl tends to get harder with age and would then irritate the neck. I recommend plastisol transfers.


Interesting comment......I was under the impression that plastisol transfers and heat press vinyl were essentially the same....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

royster13 said:


> Interesting comment......I was under the impression that plastisol transfers and heat press vinyl were essentially the same....


No, plastisol transfers are silkscreened. Vinyl is cut from a sheet then heat pressed. With enough pressure, you embed the plastisol transfers into the garment. Vinyl sits on top and, especially with the cutting of small letters, tends to crack and harden.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am not talking about how they are made or how they are applied I am talking about the chemical makeup of the plastic/vinyl that forms a transfer or heat press vinyl.....As far as I know they are both essentially plastisol....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

royster13 said:


> As far as I know they are both essentially plastisol....


Maybe. I dunno. But they wear differently.

The other issue using vinyl as a tag is how much of a nightmare it will be weeding all that small text.


----------



## Brewed Life (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't want them to turn hard on the neck for my customer so I'm going to make plastisol transfers. Always want to keep them happy.


----------

